# keep an eye out. 1965 Super deluxe coming up for sale



## Brutuskend (Aug 28, 2019)

A woman came into the shop today asking about any local collectors for stingrays. I told her about the cabe.
I didn't see the bike but here is her discription. Family bike since new, 1965 with springer, 2 speed kickback ( I would assume a blue band but she didn't know for sure), fenders, original paint, seat needs work but original, and the whole bike is original and unmolested, original hang tag and receipt from sale in 65. Not sure of color...
I told her to post it on here to get a value and then sell it to someone on here that would appreciate it and not part it out, so keep an eye out for this bike, sounds like it should be a good one.
Don't expect to steal it, I told her what just some of the parts could fetch but she is of like mind, and would like the bike to stay a BIKE.

Bike is located in Eugene Or. but I told her we at the shop could help with boxing and shipping.


----------

